# Ecran noir après le boot



## keyser (21 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai jailbreaké mon Apple TV2
Aucun soucis hier avec 
Ce matin, j'ai voulu l'emmené au taf pour une démo.
Au démarrage j'ai bien la pomme puis écran noir
Et la plus rien, la TV ne capte rien, aucun signal.
Testé sur une TV Samsung et Sony
Le voyant est bien fixe donc logiquement il est allumé sur le menu.
N'étant pas connecté encore au wifi je ne peux donc pas me connecter en SSH ou VNC pour voir si il y a de la vie.

Je vais testé chez moi ce soir en rentrant
mais si vous avez des astuces en attendant, je suis preneur.

Cdt
Keyser


----------



## Shurikn (21 Avril 2011)

la touche menu + centre pendant qqu sec ou menu + bas!

Essaie avec ça... j'ai quelques petits bu du style suite à une coupure de courant et 4a a fonctionné!

++ §hu


----------



## keyser (21 Avril 2011)

@Shurikn merci mais cela n'a pas fonctionné

En revanche, j'ai réussi à m'en sortir en le connectant à une prise réseau
Dès que je l'ai fait, l'écran a scintillé puis l'affichage du menu

@+
Keyser


----------

